# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > طلبات الزبونات >  اريد ميني عطور بالجمله

## bahooy sweet

طلبي بالعنوان يزاكم الله خير

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

مساعدة 
لمحبين المحاشي 
فديتكم وين اقدر احصل مكينة آلة عين جمل رقمها... 
الشارقة-دبي-ابوظبي-راس الخيمة 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه 
دلكة سودانيه 
عرض منتجاتكم 
دريول عربي جامعي من نوع خاص مواليد السعوديه 
عروض للخياطه

----------


## أم حور26

:35:  موفقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه حبيبتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي

----------


## ra7alla

غريبة

----------


## نوفه الحلوة

عندي الغالية ميني عطور الأصلية 100% تكون من كل ماركة خمس انواع

----------


## ح الحمادية

اختي بأي امارة انتي وشو محتاجة بالضبط...اتواصلي وياي

----------


## نبض الشارقة

اذا ترين ممكن اساعدج

----------


## ام عبد القادر

هلا تواصلي معي

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

متوفر عندي عزيزتي

بن كودي فالتوقيع

----------


## reemaii

هلا حبيبتي 
انا متوفر عندي ميني عطور ماركات بسعر حلو وفي اطقم كاملة
اذا حابة تواصلي وياي على الخاص

----------

